# Magic Yarn Ball Swap - info and sign ups!



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Ladies - I have been wanting to host a Magic Yarn Ball swap here on HT for a while now and now seems like as good of a time as any to go ahead and get it together. So with the blessing of the powers that be (Marchie!) I am posting some general information on the swap and accepting sign ups for it. 

First - for those of you who don't know - a Magic Yarn Ball is when you wrap small gifts within a ball of yarn. Items to be included might be small tape measures, stitch markers, candies, soak wash, charms, soaps, ect. Then as the person who receives your MYB knits with the yarn, all the little gifts inside are relieved! It is a unique way exchange gifts from one knitter/fiber person to another! Extras might be to include a special pattern to use with the yarn you are sending, and maybe some chocolate (of course!) 

Sign ups for this swap will be open until Feb 19th. Partners names will go out on the 21st. Mailing date for the MYB will be no later than March 22 so people will hopefully all get them before Easter! 

Handspun or commercial yarn can be used - but please make it enough so the person recieving to make a nice project with! 

Please pm me with any questions!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

add me, i alredy have something in mind


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Add me too please, this sounds like a lot of fuN!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I love yarn
I love swaps
So why not??

Sign me up, because WIHH and I are a lot alike, always jumping into overcommitment! :hysterical:
(ya know I love you WIHH! :kissy: )


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok - you ladies are added to the list! Hope to see some more of you sign up for the fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll have to sit this one out but is sure sounds like fun!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am sitting it out too. It does look fun though.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok, I've never done a swap before, but I think I'd like to do this one. How long would we have to complete our swap? Oh, the stress!! Oh, the surprises!! Sounds like fun. Count me in, okay?


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Count me in. Sounds terrific!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow something I can actually do (have wanted to join a quilt along but worry of the embarrassment as I have never really been TAUGHT how to quilt). 

I would love to do this swap!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay, now this sounds like a ton of fun. I can't fit this in right now though, cram fest getting winter projects wrapped up to make room for Spring.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I would love to, but will be traveling for a month or so pretty soon. Hope to get in next time if it works out.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very new to all of this, but would LOVE to play along on it. Would one skein of yarn be enough or would you need to do two?


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

So far we have sign ups from: 

1. WIHH
2. pyrobear
3.KatieTx
4. mamajohnson
5. AnnaBluebird
6. Madame
7. Forrest Breath
8. HossieArkTex
9. northprairiegir

Sign ups are open until Feb. 19th - so still lots of time in case some one else wants to join in the fun!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

HoosierArkyTex said:


> I'm very new to all of this, but would LOVE to play along on it. Would one skein of yarn be enough or would you need to do two?


 Really it depends on what you are sending along for your little "gifts!" We just wrapped one of these swaps up at church and I actually used 2 skeins of yarn to wrap my surprises up in. Really it is up to you.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Ana Bluebird said:


> Ok, I've never done a swap before, but I think I'd like to do this one. How long would we have to complete our swap? Oh, the stress!! Oh, the surprises!! Sounds like fun. Count me in, okay?


You will have until March 22nd to mail out your package. Partners will go out on Feb. 21st (or a little bit sooner if I can get them together.) So you will have almost a month to get your Magic Yarn Balls together and mailed off to your partner! Lots of time!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is going to be fun to watch. We will have both the trinkets to see as you all find them and what you are actually knitting out of the yarn.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i thenk it wood be a good thing :nerd:
if you put in candies or soaps:soap: put them in a bag then wrap the yarn


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

[


pyrobear said:


> i thenk it wood be a good thing :nerd:
> if you put in candies or soaps:soap: put them in a bag then wrap the yarn


When I have added my homemade soap - I have usually wrapped it up with something. Candies are ok since they are usually a in a wrapper. The only thing I am a little concerned about is chocolate. Maybe if you want to send chocolate - it would be better to put that in a seperate zip lock or something! We don't want any yarn ruined!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I have seen stitch markers, small retractable tape measures, buttons - even other small balls of yarn. Knitting needles are also neat to add.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh this sounds very fun!! And not overwhelming! Count me in!



> I was more worried about the chocolate!


:hysterical:


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Nellie said:


> Oh this sounds very fun!! And not overwhelming! Count me in!
> 
> :hysterical:


You are in! Welcome!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone else interested in joining the fun?


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

northprairiegir said:


> Anyone else interested in joining the fun?



Ah, what the hay...if you'll have me :cowboy:


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

Sure, put me in..even though I still have to send out my KAL scarf . I have spring break before the due date, so all should be good.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Please count me in!! I found the PERFECT item to wrap today in the middle will have to work smaller things around though. And I found a real year store or 2 locally. Gonna try and talk hubby into trying it and one of the stores has a men in knitting night every month!!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok - I do know that we will be having one other lady join us. She pmed me. Once she posts here - I will post the partner list! It should be up later this eveing! I am so excited!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Well here is the list of participants that I have as of 9 pm CT on Sunday night. 

1. WWIH
2. pyrobear
3. KatieTX
4. mamajohnson
5. AnnaBluebird
6. Madame
7. Forrest Breath
8. HossieArkTex
9. northprairiegir
10. nellie
11. rudyjane
12. ya-ni-sa-song
13. luxzmybabz
14, breadbakerkathy

I will wait until Monday, Feb. 22nd to post partners since I am waiting to hear back from someone who had expressed info in joining us. Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## breadbakerkathy (Sep 22, 2005)

I am looking forward to see what everyone receives. This should be a lot of fun. Go ahead and post the swap list. Whoo hoo!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Just to let everyone know - I have posted a new thread with the partner list! Let the fun begin!


----------

